# RecipeDB - Yellow Y-Fronts APA



## warrenlw63 (3/3/08)

Yellow Y-Fronts APA  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes This recipe was made by myself and Rook. Nicely Copper Coloured APA with a big hit of bitterness. Mine is a little lacking in aroma. Even though I used equal amounts Simcoe seems to really dominate the Amarillo.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.5 kg BB Ale Malt    3.5 kg BB Pale Malt    1 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.3 kg Weyermann CaraWheat    0.06 kg Weyermann Carafa Special III       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 20mins)    30 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 20mins)    30 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 0mins)    20 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 80mins)    20 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 15mins)    20 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 5mins)    20 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)    10 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 5mins)       Yeast     24 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         45L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.054 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 45.9 IBU   Efficiency 92%   Alcohol 5.2%   Colour 19 EBC   Batch Size 45L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## the_fuzz (3/3/08)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Yellow Y-Fronts APA




Hey mate,

There is no grain in the recipe?

I know some people are real hop heads, myself included, but hey


----------



## therook (3/3/08)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Yellow Y-Fronts APA



Finally got to try mine on the weekend Wazza, this stuff gets you quite drunk :icon_drool2: 

Couple of stubbies heading your way shortly for a comparison.

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/3/08)

Only the quick and the dead around here. :lol:

I must have been still compiling when you looked. All finished now.

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/3/08)

therook said:


> Couple of stubbies heading your way shortly for a comparison.



Schweet!! And vice-versa. B) 

Warren -


----------



## therook (7/4/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Schweet!! And vice-versa. B)
> 
> Warren -



I have your bottle sitting in the fridge waiting to be sampled side by side with my one next Saturday Wazza. It was interesting that you thought they were very similar (even though they have the same grain bill ). Having 2 different setups and mine being made with rain water and yours from mains water

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/4/08)

Yes Mr. Rook. Strikingly similar. Only difference I could detect was yours had a little more upfront Simcoe... Thanks for the mutual project. Next cab off the rank project altbier. :icon_chickcheers: 

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (7/4/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Next cab off the rank project altbier. :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Warren -


 With a liquid yeast I hope  !

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/4/08)

Absobloodylutely! :icon_drunk: 

I'm thinking Euro Ale.

Warren -


----------

